# Mini sheep wanted!



## Cinnamontoast (6 January 2017)

A friend would like some mini sheep: any ideas where to start looking? (Herts)


----------



## Cecile (6 January 2017)

Do you mean like this?
http://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/class...lay_db_button=on&db_id=133263&query=retrieval

or like North Ronaldsay as in small


----------



## Cecile (6 January 2017)

I think this breed would make me smile every day but the price would probably make my husband cry

http://www.farmingads.co.uk/valais-blacknose-sheep/Livestock/635908

You could also contact the Small Shepherds Club, out of your area but friendly helpful bunch, they keep a breeders list

http://smallshepherdsclub.org.uk/


----------

